

PG live interview (tentatively) Feb. 9th on Mixergy - bemmu
http://mixergy.com/coming-soon/

======
revorad
Since we've seen pg talk quite a few times, don't you think it will be more
interesting to see rtm interviewed about his experience with Viaweb and YC?

~~~
paraschopra
Having seen PG talk in the past doesn't mean he won't be interesting this
time. (I am not saying RTM won't be interesting. He will be.)

------
AndrewWarner
That's just the date I proposed. I put it on the calendar that way to hold the
date till I hear back from him.

